# Task Force Afghanistan 03/08



## observor 69 (24 Aug 2008)

Task Force Afghanistan 03/08


I would like to express my best wishes and support for those members of Army.Ca who will soon be departing on TF 3-08.
You have given me many a smile and a laugh and also, for this retired blue job, an education in military matters  you don't deal with on a flight line.  

For you and your families best of luck, you will be in my thoughts.

BG


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Aug 2008)

Baden Guy
Thank you very much!


----------



## 3rdroyal (24 Aug 2008)

Thank you Baden Guy


----------



## Jammer (24 Aug 2008)

Baden Guy,
Thank You very much.

Jammer Sendz


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2008)

TF 3/08 - AKA ROTO 6, 
Bon voyage, good hunting and come home safe

CHIMO!


----------



## Loachman (24 Aug 2008)

Much appreciated.


----------



## cameron (25 Aug 2008)

While I don't personally have the honour of knowing any of the brave men and women on TF 3-08, allow me to wish you Godspeed and may all bullets aimed at the Taliban fly straight and true.

Nunis Secundi


----------



## Bradboy (27 Aug 2008)

Thanks alot it is much appreciated


----------



## brihard (30 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.

The folks we're replacing have earned the break. I'm looking forward to getting over there.


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Aug 2008)

Godspeed to you all! Come home safe!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

To all the mbrs of TF 3/08.

Thank you for doing you part to help those who need help, and for keeping Canada, and my little 7 year old daughter safe from the Boogie Man.

Stick on the ice...God speed


----------



## catalyst (1 Sep 2008)

Good luck to everyone heading over - hopefully I'll be able to serve you guys coffee in November


----------



## grmpz1 (1 Sep 2008)

good luck to everyone heading over there.


----------

